# 90 gallon show tank



## Dgjimbob (Jan 11, 2006)

Someone wants to sell me a 90 galon show tank for $150. The stand is also included. It is pretty cool, but is this a good price for it? The tank is in good condition and holds water fine.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

"show" tanks are usually taller tanks ... I'm not a big fan of taller tanks as it gives less surface area (where the air and water meet for gas exchange) and tend to be my more difficuly tanks to keep nitrates ect under control. IF you do water changes they way their reccomended on here then you shouldn't have a problem. I tend to get lazy sometimes and well sometimes I'm just not here for job reasons (military) to that makes water changes difficult by it's self LOL  

as long as its' a 48" X 18 or more (front to back) it will probably bo a good tank. 

Now on to the "good deal" part. What else comes with it? filters, lights, and goodies? keep in mind that alot of times the tank and stand is less than 1/4 of the cost of the full set up. Lighting and filters along with your substrate and decorations can add up quick. "IF" it's a full set up ready for water and fish and a decent filter thats' not a bad price. alot of times 55gal full set ups go for $150 - $200 depending as far as freshwater goes. Salt folks tend to want more but you're also talking more equipment and much better lighting normally. 
Give a list of goodies it comes with filters and type of lighting that kinda thing and someone will let you know just how good a deal it is or isn't ...


----------



## Dgjimbob (Jan 11, 2006)

I got it for $100. It has rocks, a filter and the base. Really it was a nice deal. It holds water. I thought that show tanks were generally longer than taller. It is 6 ft. tall, 1 foot wide and 1.5 ft. tall. Thanks for ur reply. I checked out prices around and saw it was a great deal.


----------

